# Seiko Clock



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

This arrived this morning.

1970's ? Seiko 30 day chiming wall clock.

I've been looking for a wind up wall clock for some time and this one came up on ebay.

Lovely condition. It stikes a single stike on the half hour and the time on the hour. (hammers shown top right).

The hands are shiney, most likely stainless steel, as are the applied numerals whilst the dial looks like aluminium. To get to the movement the dial has to come off so I'll leave well alone as it's keeping time. To regulate there is a knob at the bottom of the pendulum which lowers and raises the weight.

After a cuckoo clock next! My grandparents had one when I was a kid and I've always wanted one.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Nice PG









Looks good to say it's an old model.

Collecting clocks would be a bind though wouldn't it? All the space it would take.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Collecting clocks would be a bind though wouldn't it? All the space it would take.


Paul,

You're dead right...

I started on clocks and my wife is fed up with them...
















We have them everywhere, several in each room...
















I also got fed up with winding them all up, esp. the 30-hours ones...
















They are a pain to buy via eBay....anyone can shove a watch in a Jiffy bag...
















But I love them all














...I got into electrical horology (no winding!) and have some nice early Bulle clocks. This 1920 rare large Bulle (without glass dome in pic) was bought un-restored via ebay from a guy in Canada...I restored it and bought the glass dome in the UK; it stands about 18 inches tall.










Cheers

Paul


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi PG and the other Pauls (in fact it's an all Paul thread







)

I think the Seiko is tremendous. I quite like clocks, and I've often looked at them on Ebay, but I only have one mechanical piece. That's a Mig fighter cockpit clock mounted in a wooden plinth on my mantelpiece. Even that isn't working though (not broken it's just wound down) because the tick is just too loud







. I can't imagine what the combined ticking of loads of clocks would sound like - they'd probably drive me barmy









Silverhawk - that looks great and you say that you restored it? How do you go about restoring something like that? You should have my signature


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Paul,

By coincidence, I have virtually the same clock (slight difference in the wooden case).

On mine, as the mechanism winds down over the weeks, the drive springs expand and flow out into the case. I wonder if yours does the same?

Its a damn fine clock too (if you ignore the fact that the date runs up to the 39th before changing to the 1st!)

Roger


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well it's still working! Heard it chime at noon (it's downstairs and I'm up at the moment.

Don't worry this won't turn into a mad collecting obsession although there is a very nice clock shop about half an hour away that I've been meaning to visit for ages. Perhaps go and have a look at half term.

Roger no date on this but looking behind the dial it does look as if the springs coil out into the case. I assume the red dots tell you it's fully wound and will change colour when it needs winding?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Paul,

I will post more on this when I get home from work...i will also post a picture

Roger


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PG,

What are the red dots by the winding holes? Also, I've just realized you said "30 day"...that is a long time between winds....when you consider some of mine are 30 hour.

Too many "Pauls"

Cheers

Paul


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Going off the Japanese tack but still on the subject of clocks.

This is the movement of a clock that has been in my posession since the mid seventies, I suspect it is older. Bayard, made in France. It's a 5 jewel electric balance wheel movement. Any ideas of rarity etc?


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

And the front.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roger, fantastic, I would love to see a picture

SH, the dots I am pretty sure are indicators on the level of wind of the springs (power reserve).

The one on the right was red when it arrived and that winder is fully wound (I think that's the chimes) The one on the left was black but as I wound it the red came into show just before the spring fully wound. I'll let you know what colour they are when they wind down (next month).


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Paul PG

As promised, my 39 day calendar Seiko!!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Paul Silverhawk.

Thats a lovely Bulle you have there, I'm envious. I also like electric horology.

Here is one of my masterclocks, its a Magneta. I also have a Gents of Leicester.

PS I am looking for an Atmos clock if you have one to part with?

Roger


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Paul, i like your Seiko clock,very nice looking indeed,ihave an intrest in clocks as well,seems like most of us on RLT do,

Paul, that Bulle is a great looking time piece,Looks like a work of art.

I know what you mean about loud ticking from a clock, bought a 1890s American shelf clock from a chap on a car boot,repaired the wooden case and french polished it, got the clock to tell very good time and put up with it for a couple of weeks till it just about drove us barmy with the loudest tick tock i have ever heard, had to take the movement out and put a quartz in [Yes i know ]







, but i have all the prts to put it back in the future if i want,nice soft tick and you dont have to wind it,







. fred.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Thank god my only interest in clocks are my Nixie clocks. I have enough trouble with watches all over the place. I have been eyeing a quartz Seiko wall clock with true sweep seconds though.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Watches are much easier to hide than clocks.









Some ver nice clocks about, though. I better not be tempted, I'm on thin ice as it is.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The tick is nice and quite on this one. Roger yours is nice I like the date.

Got it hung on the wall now (Mrs tips has let me put it in the living room!) very relaxing.

It's chiming at 2 seconds before the hour will keep an eye on it's time keeping though knowing Seiko I bet it doesn't drift that much.

Only problem is the chimes woke me up at 3 am and 4 am and 5 am!

Just a case of getting used to it (I hope).


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

PG



> Only problem is the chimes woke me up at 3 am and 4 am and 5 am!


I put a small piece of sponge-rubber between the gong and the hammer until the drive mech ran down (abt 33 days!)

Roger


----------

